# My debut album! Finally! <3



## Equium (Nov 9, 2009)

YES! Postcards has finally been released! Consists of over an hour of nothing but Equium music. From the bouncy happy chirpiness of Marshmallow Carousel and Scritches, the soothing ambience of The Anthro Dream and Frozen Nightscape, to the downright eerieness of Poveglia Island and Postcard #39, this IS Postcards!

Click here for a preview of the album, or to hear more previews, visit my Last.fm page HERE.

*HOW TO BUY
Digital Download*
1. Go to http://equium.bandcamp.com, where you'll see the Postcards album and a free track - "Postcard #45".
2. Click "Download Album"
3. Follow the on-screen instructions to use PayPal or a debit/credit card to make payment of $10.
4. Download

*Physical Copy*
1. Send me a note by clicking HERE stating you want a physical copy with your home address on.
2. Go to your PayPal account and send *$13* to the address I give you. (The extra $3 covers P+P)
3. Wait.
4. Recieve album in post.

For other methods of payment, please contact me in private.

And finally YOU - If you buy, download, or even listen to this album in some way... you'll have bought a big smile to my muzzle. The last eight months of my life have been leading to this day. I am delighted I am able to bring you this album.

Don't forget - the profit from this album does not go into my pockets. It'll go into the muzzles of hungry foxes up and down England, when I finally get through to one of multiple fox charities who I am desperately trying to contact.

Don't forget to check my main page for a 3 minute sample. If you do download or buy the album, I would LOVE to hear from you. Your favourite tracks, your least favourite tracks, your high points, things to do for the next album... it means a lot to me. <3

And I know I'm not _incredibly_ active on this forum. Not as much as I should be. But I'm currently going through a stage of pure euphoria coupled with relief, so if just one person downloads the album through this post, it's been a success.


----------

